# Thyroxin and Serotonin



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

It seems I read that thyroxin helps in the production of Serotonin which is important with neurotransmitters in regulating mood and metabolism and brain function. Evidently you even need serotonin to make melatonin ...so i was wondering if anyone ever used Sam-e in conjunction with hypothyroid meds and if so did it help with mood, weight, aches and such.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

artms said:


> It seems I read that thyroxin helps in the production of Serotonin which is important with neurotransmitters in regulating mood and metabolism and brain function. Evidently you even need serotonin to make melatonin ...so i was wondering if anyone ever used Sam-e in conjunction with hypothyroid meds and if so did it help with mood, weight, aches and such.


Do you go outside much? Your 3rd. eye (Pineal gland) should make sufficient Melatonin and Serotonin if your circadian cycle is working efficiently.

I have heard that taking Serotonin is not a good thing to do.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serotonin_syndrome

Pineal Gland
http://biology.about.com/od/anatomy/p/pineal-gland.htm


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had no idea I had a third eye...how come the optometrist never tests it? 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> I had no idea I had a third eye...how come the optometrist never tests it?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


ROLF!!! Too funny!

Well; I knew it and I make sure it gets plenty of daylight!


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I take SAMe but I am not yet taking Thyroxine.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

As I understand it serotonin is part of the neurotransmitter mechanism in the brain and it is affected by thyroid hormones. When a person is depressed it's because they use up all their serotonin and thus depleted. They are often prescribed serotonin re-uptake inhibitors to slow that process down.I was reading that hypothyroid patients who still have depression have benefited from the T3 added to the T4 in that it works in conjunction with the antidepressant in a positive way. Anyway I don't know but maybe SAM e may help or T4 T3 therapy instead of T4 only. Just thinking about all this with people who are depressed with hypothyroid. I took SAM e for a while and thought it was very helpful. Might be worth looking into.

http://altmedicine.about.com/od/treatmentsfromatod/a/SAMe.htm
SAMe increases a brain chemical called serotonin. Some medications for depression also increase the brain chemical serotonin.

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...iveIngredientId=786&activeIngredientName=SAMe

Just my thoughts anyway.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I took SAMe to help with depression before I knew I had Hashimoto's. When I had the weird response to the levothyroxine, I stopped taking it; however, recently I resumed taking it for joint pain. Although I can't say that it's helped yet with joint pain, my mood has improved. SAMe works better for me than St. John's Wort or 5-HTP, and I'm unwilling to take any of the SSRIs, as I've head such peculiar side effects, including sleep walking, they scare me. The only problem I've had with SAMe is it can make me bloat.

Finally, I also have to admit that my mood lately may have improved due to my supplementing Vitamin D, which was very low, and taking GTA, which I understand has T3. Still, SAMe in the past has definitely helped regulate my moods.


----------

